# Need Good Vibes Asap!!



## Harley Ridin Chopper (Nov 8, 2007)

Okay I just emailed hubby about a puppy that I want....yay....there is someone else who wants him too but the breeder would rather him go here. I need all the vibes you guys can send to my hubby BILL that he says yes!! Tell you more about him if all goes well. Wish me luck. He is a Lavender and blue merle with white markings!


----------



## pompom (Oct 1, 2007)

Sending yes vibes Bills way! 
He sounds lovely! But i thought you wanted Mooby?


----------



## KayC (May 3, 2005)

vibes to you


----------



## BellaLina's Mom (Mar 16, 2007)

Good vibes are being sent to you. We hope you get him - he sounds gorgeous.


----------



## Harley Ridin Chopper (Nov 8, 2007)

pompom said:


> Sending yes vibes Bills way!
> He sounds lovely! But i thought you wanted Mooby?


LOL...I love Mooby but I cannot pass this deal up, grandchampion sired, father is getting ready to enter the ring here shortly. The pup is 5 months old, has show potential as of right now, head, ears, bite, etc, as long as he holds together. 16 champions in 4 genterations (not bad). I am contemplating using him as a stud. 

Here is a baby picture of him.


----------



## REBECCA (Nov 11, 2005)

Awwww, I'm in love already and I haven't seen him, he sounds georgous, I'm just in love with those Blues now, especially Ivy's little one!! Sending you tons of good vibe, if you wish hard enough you'll get it!! Best of Luck.


----------



## Lin (Jun 7, 2006)

Congrats. Hope you get him.


----------



## ~Kari's*4*Chis~ (Sep 7, 2004)

Awww sending POSITIVE vibes Bill's way!!! YAY!!!!

He is absolutely GORGEOUS!!!


----------



## pompom (Oct 1, 2007)

oh he is stunning! But i think the merle gene is band now? well it is in the Uk! Good luck though his stunning what is his name?


----------



## freedomchis (Jul 28, 2007)

aww i hope you get him
he sounds and looks adorable 
what a great pedigree too!!!!!


----------



## kellie (Jan 22, 2008)

Sending more good vibes your hubbys way! Good luck!!  Now can you send vibes to my hubby and have him come home and tell me that he thinks I need another chi lol


----------



## Harley Ridin Chopper (Nov 8, 2007)

pompom said:


> oh he is stunning! But i think the merle gene is band now? well it is in the Uk! Good luck though his stunning what is his name?


Nope not here...at least by what Phosphone said and it can't be revoted on for 5 years. HIs name with the breeder is Boomer but I think I will name him Ryder....get it Chopper Ryder, I know I am corny.


----------



## tazruby (Jan 2, 2006)

sending you good vibes.}}}}}}} Yaay Chopper i hope you'll be a big brother soon =)


----------



## BABY BABS (Feb 5, 2008)

Dear Bill, I hope you let Chopper have a new baby brother. Traci is such a good mom to Chopper and she'll be great with Ryder too. Besides we'd all love to see more photos of that gorgeous pup. Oh, and you could get famous and or rich off of Chopper's modeling career and Ryder's show career. Thanks for listening.


----------



## tazruby (Jan 2, 2006)

Harley Ridin Chopper said:


> Nope not here...at least by what Phosphone said and it can't be revoted on for 5 years. HIs name with the breeder is Boomer but I think I will name him Ryder....get it Chopper Ryder, I know I am corny.


he he he he thats cute Chooper and Ryder. I just saw his pic he is stinking adoreable. Heres more yes vibes for hubby YES YES YES YES }}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}


----------



## pompom (Oct 1, 2007)

Aww thats great then! , He is a stunner Ryder is a great name! i like Harley too!  Cant wait for more pics


----------



## REBECCA (Nov 11, 2005)

Awwwww, what cutie. More good vibes your way!!! Chopper must be so excited!


----------



## Harley Ridin Chopper (Nov 8, 2007)

BABY BABS said:


> Dear Bill, I hope you let Chopper have a new baby brother. Traci is such a good mom to Chopper and she'll be great with Ryder too. Besides we'd all love to see more photos of that gorgeous pup. Oh, and you could get famous and or rich off of Chopper's modeling career and Ryder's show career. Thanks for listening.


LOL **claps to self** that was GREAT!!


----------



## Harley Ridin Chopper (Nov 8, 2007)

pompom said:


> Aww thats great then! , He is a stunner Ryder is a great name! i like Harley too!  Cant wait for more pics


I like Harley too but then look what my forum name is....ummmm that doesn't sound to appropriate LOL.


----------



## DlTobin (May 15, 2007)

think goooooooood vibes think gooooooooood vibes think goooooooood vibes.....


----------



## DlTobin (May 15, 2007)

Oh I LOVE that letter...here is mine.

Dear Bill ~
Although you and I have never met, we have formed a fan club for your son Chopper in Seattle WA.
As it has been pointed out so perfect by Baby Babs the amount of attention these two could draw would be endless.
I would also like to point out how TALENTED your wife is and I have told her several times to which she laughs at me.
Bill.....they are such great names in star dogs...Rin Tin Tin, Benji, Lassie and now dear sir....your son Chopper. Please let the line of your talent grow by letting your wonderful, talented and pretty I might add wife have Ryder.
Bill I thank you for your time AND if you are ever in Seattle WA drinks on me
~Dee
Mabelline president of Choppers fan club NW Chapter


----------



## Harley Ridin Chopper (Nov 8, 2007)

LMAO!!! That is too funny. I am going to have to show him this! 

You guys are awesome. 

I will keep you all posted with the news as soon as I know something. Have heard nothing yet.


----------



## Maleighchi (Jan 6, 2008)

Please..please..please..Bill!!! Say yes!!!

Traci..I'm sending huge, gigantic vibes your way and Bill's way!!!

Please..please..please...Bill!! Say yes!!!!!


----------



## Harley Ridin Chopper (Nov 8, 2007)

Thanks everyone I am going to need all the good vibes I can get....


----------



## Maleighchi (Jan 6, 2008)

Can I join the fan club!!??!!

And Dear Bill..

I have recently acquired the talent of making signatures. Each day I have to try to expand my knowledge. It would help me greatly if I had to make a new signature for Chopper and his NEW brother Ryder. Without Ryder, I'm not sure I will be able to continue making signatures with the same love and passion that I had before. There is something about Chopper and Ryder that would inspire me to great lengths.

Ps. Please say yes. Traci is wonderful and I just knew that little boy was meant to be hers when I first saw him.

xoxoxoxo from Willow..

Sincerely, 
Leigh


DlTobin said:


> Oh I LOVE that letter...here is mine.
> 
> Dear Bill ~
> Although you and I have never met, we have formed a fan club for your son Chopper in Seattle WA.
> ...


----------



## SinaBChis (Feb 23, 2008)

YES vibes sent from all of us here too!!!!! He is gorgeous and I can't wait to hear that he is coming home!!!


----------



## Maleighchi (Jan 6, 2008)

The agony of waiting to hear anything is killing me! I keep hitting refresh. <sigh> I really hope this time the saying "no news is good news" happens to be true!!

Traci..even my hubby is sending "yes" thoughts and vibes towards your hubby!!!


----------



## Bozo's Mom (Feb 16, 2008)

Ryder is absolutely GORGEOUS! 

 GOOD LUCK TRACI! ​


----------



## Katie (Apr 9, 2005)

He is stunning! I so hope you're able to get him!! We need more merles around here :cheer: :cheer: Goodluck!!


----------



## ilovebambam (Jun 16, 2006)

sending vibes!! he is adorable!! ^_^ good luck!!


----------



## catalat (Apr 21, 2008)

he is gorgeous! i really hope everything works out for you... I am sure Chopper would love a brother! I dunno how Bill could resist a cute little chi face like that

I'll keep my fingers crossed for u!


----------



## Harley Ridin Chopper (Nov 8, 2007)

Thanks guys, so far he has said nothing but we really have not had any alone time...I let you know as soon as I know Keep sending those vibes.


----------



## Courtney (Jun 2, 2005)

Good luck Traci! I know how it is to beg, beg, beg for another one. Bring out the tears, it's worked for me every time! 

Sending good vibes your way!


----------



## CM Katie (Sep 28, 2005)

Katie's right- we definitely need more merles around here!! They're gorgeous :love5:
That puppy is the sweetest thing! Chopper NEEDS a baby brother!!
I can't tell you how much happier Carl is now that he has a sister.


----------



## ~*Jessie*~ (Aug 8, 2007)

Good luck! He's a cutie!!!


----------



## Yoshismom (Jul 6, 2005)

Oh My! He is a doll!!! Good Luck


----------



## Guest (May 2, 2008)

oooh good luck!!!
Cant wait to hear he is yours!


----------



## tazruby (Jan 2, 2006)

Dear Bill just think of how much happier your wife will be if you let her get Ryder. Just think of Chopper you could have more time with your happy wife cause Chopper will be buzy playing with his new little brother, and we all know happy wife = happy hubby


----------



## Katie (Apr 9, 2005)

2 boxers, 2 chis, it just goes together!


----------



## Ivy's mom (Feb 15, 2008)

Hey Bill.........I have the most important reason why you need Ryder. Just think, it won't cost you anything for clothing. he can get Choppers hand me downs lol!! If he was a she, it would cost you a fortune on all of the new clothing. Come on...Chopper needs a playmate 

Lori


----------



## Harley Ridin Chopper (Nov 8, 2007)

No news I am hoping to receive updated pics today, maybe that will sway him. Keep sending those vibes!


----------



## pompom (Oct 1, 2007)

Harley Ridin Chopper said:


> I like Harley too but then look what my forum name is....ummmm that doesn't sound to appropriate LOL.


Lol your too funny


----------



## ria (May 22, 2007)

Please please bill let Ryder be part of a very unique family. Sending vibes very very hard.


----------



## Bozo's Mom (Feb 16, 2008)

I'm keeping my fingers crossed!


----------



## DlTobin (May 15, 2007)

oh for the love we are dieing here.....tap tap tap


----------



## Harley Ridin Chopper (Nov 8, 2007)

DlTobin said:


> oh for the love we are dieing here.....tap tap tap



LOL...you think you all are dieing!! Try being me. I have spoken to him at least a handful of times on the phone, still nothing. I wanted to wait until I had updated pictures before I brought him up again, so I am holding out. It doesn't look good though


----------



## DlTobin (May 15, 2007)

ok ok .....this is it.....kick the kids out....dim the lights and answer the door in Victoria Secret.....OR HEY order a pizza....and like the famous scene in Pretty Woman...be there waiting with a tie on.....come on woman I got Mabelline with 4 cats and 2 dogs and 1 of those dogs is SATANS dog pull out the stops! There that is youe pep talk for the first hour!


----------



## Harley Ridin Chopper (Nov 8, 2007)

DlTobin said:


> ok ok .....this is it.....kick the kids out....dim the lights and answer the door in Victoria Secret.....OR HEY order a pizza....and like the famous scene in Pretty Woman...be there waiting with a tie on.....come on woman I got Mabelline with 4 cats and 2 dogs and 1 of those dogs is SATANS dog pull out the stops! There that is youe pep talk for the first hour!


LOL....I wish my hubby was that easy! I could answer the door naked and he still would not be thinking about that puppy.


----------



## Maleighchi (Jan 6, 2008)

Harley Ridin Chopper said:


> LOL....I wish my hubby was that easy! I could answer the door naked and he still would not be thinking about that puppy.




ROFL..I hope not! I hope Bill has the good sense to be thinking of other things if you happened to answer the door this way, rofl. It's the after, when Bill is suppose to bring up the puppy and say yes.


----------



## DlTobin (May 15, 2007)

see what I did was show the pic.....then beg....then beg somemore......THEN I put it in over drive....right when he laid his head down to sleep I would whisper..mmmmaaaaaabbbbbeeeeelllliiiiinnnneeeeeee.....he would say no...I would do it like 3 times a night.
THat went on for a week....MIND you I already emailed the woman and told her she was MINE and had sent some money to hold......then....one night bless his heart maaaaaabbbbbeeeeelllllliiiinnnneeeee.....
Dee I am never gonna get sleep right..ok here is the deal...last one..ok last one until at least 2 animals check out ok....and with your smarty mouth....you have to play nice for 6 months (see I bartended for 15 years hehe I can lay the smack down preeeeeetty goodhehehe) HE LOVE IT HA we would go and play darts and he would poke me with something quick wit and everyone would go ohhhhhhh and I would just smile LOL
Thats the story of Mabelline.
Now really Bill.....we allllllllll know those are her babies...so really how much work would it be for him? AND remember Bill we are talking Drinks when you come to Seattle.


----------



## Maleighchi (Jan 6, 2008)

roflmto Too funny!



DlTobin said:


> see what I did was show the pic.....then beg....then beg somemore......THEN I put it in over drive....right when he laid his head down to sleep I would whisper..mmmmaaaaaabbbbbeeeeelllliiiiinnnneeeeeee.....he would say no...I would do it like 3 times a night.
> THat went on for a week....MIND you I already emailed the woman and told her she was MINE and had sent some money to hold......then....one night bless his heart maaaaaabbbbbeeeeelllllliiiinnnneeeee.....
> Dee I am never gonna get sleep right..ok here is the deal...last one..ok last one until at least 2 animals check out ok....and with your smarty mouth....you have to play nice for 6 months (see I bartended for 15 years hehe I can lay the smack down preeeeeetty goodhehehe) HE LOVE IT HA we would go and play darts and he would poke me with something quick wit and everyone would go ohhhhhhh and I would just smile LOL
> Thats the story of Mabelline.
> Now really Bill.....we allllllllll know those are her babies...so really how much work would it be for him? AND remember Bill we are talking Drinks when you come to Seattle.


----------



## pompom (Oct 1, 2007)

If i was you i would just go and get him , Nothing Bill can do then! HeHe


----------



## Harley Ridin Chopper (Nov 8, 2007)

pompom said:


> If i was you i would just go and get him , Nothing Bill can do then! HeHe


yep...don't think that hasn't crossed my mind. It is easier to ask for forgiveness than it is for permission! Right? 

I am pretty tempted to tell him when he comes home that "I" have decided that I want him and we are going to get him! Maybe when I get new pictures and I email them to him I should put in the heading....SAY HELLO TO YOU NEW SON....RYDER


----------



## Harley Ridin Chopper (Nov 8, 2007)

Willowanne said:


> ROFL..I hope not! I hope Bill has the good sense to be thinking of other things if you happened to answer the door this way, rofl. It's the after, when Bill is suppose to bring up the puppy and say yes.


LOL I just meant even the afterwards part!! Maybe I should just WITHHOLD all extracurricular activity:cheer::tongue1::headbang::thumbleft:
:director:attention Bill, there will be no further nookie nookie until I get a puppy puppy!


----------



## Maleighchi (Jan 6, 2008)

Harley Ridin Chopper said:


> LOL I just meant even the afterwards part!! Maybe I should just WITHHOLD all extracurricular activity:cheer::tongue1::headbang::thumbleft:
> :director:attention Bill, there will be no further nookie nookie until I get a puppy puppy!



roflmto!!!!! :laughing1:


----------



## BABY BABS (Feb 5, 2008)

I am continuing to send good vibes to you and your husband. Keep us informed. He really is a gorgeous pup and we'd love to see him grow up with Chopper and the two boxers.


----------



## REBECCA (Nov 11, 2005)

That's how I got Seamus, I just went ahead and bought him, I had to, he was so adorble and only $250! My husband had just spent $4000 on a new motorbike. So $250was nothing in my mind. When I finally told him he was in shock, but within 5 minutes he was over it. Now he can't believe what a great dog Seamus is. He said oh no dog can live up to Rudy's standards. Seamus does thank god! Both have such great qualities and really compliment one another. Rudy was harder to train, Seamus is a dream such a great listener so easy to trian. So it all worked out.


----------



## Harley Ridin Chopper (Nov 8, 2007)

I just wanted to thank everyone for all the positive thinking, vibes and prayers but I received my answer...no.


----------



## ~Kari's*4*Chis~ (Sep 7, 2004)

:foxes15::crybaby::crybaby::crybaby::crybaby:

I am so sorry....


----------



## Harley Ridin Chopper (Nov 8, 2007)

Yeah, in the future...this one just wasn't meant to be.

I want to clarify too. I did not just get a flat no I got all the reasons why and I have to be the bigger person and admit that all his points are good ones, I just wanted to overlook them because I wanted him so bad.


----------



## REBECCA (Nov 11, 2005)

I think he'll give in eventually. He's got to know you've been dying for another one and are just so good with all of them. Even if you don't get the one your looking at now down the rode I bet it will happen.


----------



## ChiFan (Jul 6, 2007)

I'm so sorry.


----------



## Maleighchi (Jan 6, 2008)

I am so sorry Traci. 

Willow sends lots of puppy hugs and kisses.


----------

